# Mischerregelung



## MarkusP (2 November 2011)

Schönen Abend!

Ich habe zwar schon die Hilfe bemüht, OSCAT durchwühlt, LIB's der verschiedensten Hersteller durchgeschaut, geGOOGELT, doch ich finde für mein
"Problem" bis dato keine Lösung die mir wirklich gefällt. Die Aufgabenstellung ist absolut simpel: die Regelung der Vorlauftemperatur meiner Heizung
über ein Mischerventil, mit 2 Ausgängen: Mischer AUF / Mischer ZU

Der Mischer hat keine Stellungsrückmeldung und auch keine Endlagen. Derzeit verwende ich eine einfache 3-Punkt-Regelung, leider pulst der Mischer aber
trotz verschiedensten Einstellungen dauernd. (Lebensdauer Mischermotor?)
Im Internet habe ich Hinweise gefunden, die Stellbefehle und Pausen abhängig der Regeldifferenz zu ändern. Hört sich toll an, die Idee hatte ich auch
schon, aber hat von Euch jemand einen genaueren Vorschlag dafür? (abhängig der Stellzeit des Ventil von ganz zu bis voll auf)

Mein Supportler meint, ich solle eine stetige Regelung (PID-Regler ohne P-Anteil) verwenden und den Ausgang des PID-Reglers über einen Servo-Baustein
an den Motor ausgeben. Ist eine stetige Regelung wirklich notwendig? Ach, FUZZY wurde auch schon genannt...

Dass es vielleicht doch nicht ganz so einfach ist, zeigen die Einträge im HLK-Forum bezüglich der Mischerregelung der Universalregelung UVR der technischen Alternative.

Für Anregung zur Lösung eines im ersten Moment simplen anmutenden Problems wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar! (nicht nur theoretische Abhandlungen )


Ich hoffe das Problem ist des Forums würdig,

Danke und Gute Nacht,

Markus.


----------



## Junior (2 November 2011)

Hallo Markus,
überleg mal was Du machen würdest wenn Du vor deinem Mischer stehst und ihn einstellen willst.
Ich lese in dem Fall die Temperatur ab und verstelle bei Bedarf den Mischer ein kleines Stück.
Dann warte ich eine kurze Zeit und lese die Temperatur wieder ab.
Bei Bedarf verstelle ich den Mischer wieder.
In welchen Zeitabständen, und wieviel ich den Mischer verstelle hängt von Der Anlage und vom Temperaturunterschied ab.
Wenn Du diesen Vorgang Deiner SPS beigebracht bekommst hast Du das Programm dass Du brauchst.

Programmtechnisch ist es Folgendermassen:
Alle X Sekunden Analogausgang lesen.
Dann mit Solltemperatur vergleichen.
Wenn größer, dann Mischer zu für X Sekunden.
Wenn kleiner, dann Mischer auf für X Sekunden. 
Die Dauer der Mischeransteuerung kann man noch von der Temperaturdifferenz abhängig machen.

Viele Grüße aus Korea.

Günter N.


----------



## MSB (2 November 2011)

Also ich habe es bei mir so gelöst:
Impulszeit = Regeldifferenz [°C] * Zeitfaktor [s/°C]

Die Pausenzeit ist fix, und bildet grob die Totzeit der Rohrleitung/Temperaturfühler.
Gleichzeitig habe ich in der Vorlaufregelung ~ 1-2°C zulässige Temperaturdifferenz festgelegt.

Hiermit erreiche ich eine relativ genaue Vorlauftemperatur, bei relativ geringen Takten des Mischers.

Intern wird dann die Laufzeit des Mischers noch addiert/subtrahiert, sodass das Takten in der jeweiligen Endstellung unterbunden wird.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Zefix (3 November 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Intern wird dann die Laufzeit des Mischers noch addiert/subtrahiert, sodass das Takten in der jeweiligen Endstellung unterbunden wird.
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel



Wobei das den Mischern normal wurscht ist, die sind dafür ausgelegt auch am Anschlag noch angesteuert zu werden.


----------



## MSB (3 November 2011)

Zefix schrieb:


> Wobei das den Mischern normal wurscht ist, die sind dafür ausgelegt auch am Anschlag noch angesteuert zu werden.



Das ist so natürlich auf den Mischer bezogen korrekt, aber muss ja nicht sein, das das Relais Stundenlang sinnlos taktet, obwohl der Mischer ohnehin schon Auf/Zu ist.
Schließlich sind das ja doch Anlagen mit Laufzeiten 10 Jahre aufwärts.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MarkusP (3 November 2011)

Danke für Eure Antworten! Dann bin ich schon auf dem richtigen Weg...

Das mit dem sinnlosen Takten hat schon was, wollte ich auch schon machen.
Macht Ihr da manchmal eine Referenzfahrt (ganz zu) um auch noch nach Wochen die ungefähre Stellung zu wissen? 

Ich hatte einmal einen Baustein eines Herstellers, der machte Referenzfahrten, aber leider öffnete er dabei das Ventil immer
wieder vollständig, und der FB wusste nicht, dass sich dabei der Durchfluss auf ca. 1600 l/s erhöhen würde!  

Aber bei einem Heizungsmischer wird sich das nicht besonders auswirken.

Schönen Nachmittag


----------



## Junior (3 November 2011)

Hallo Markus,
Ich würde anstelle einer Referenzfahrt immer einen Endschalter benutzen.
Wer beruflich mit SPS usw zu tun hat kann sich ja wohl irgendwo her einen Mikroschalter besorgen.
Zwei währen natürlich besser. Soetwas mechanisch und elektrisch einzubinden ist auf jeden Fall besser als Zeiten für AUF oder ZU zu zählen.
Das setzt natürlich ein gewisses handwerkliches Geschick voraus.


----------



## online (3 November 2011)

Also ich für meinen Fall habe einfach die Überwachungszeit etwas höher gewählt, so verhindere ich halt das zB im Sommer der Mischer den ganzen Tag zu Impulse bekommt, aber immer wieder gewähleistet ist, dass er tatsächlich in Endstellung kommt.

Zusätzlich überwache ich noch den Trend der zu regelden Temperatur und gebe zB bei steigender Temp keine AUF Impulse mehr.


----------



## GLT (3 November 2011)

Wenn der Reglerbaustein es hergibt wäre ein neutrale Zone von ein paar Grad die Lösung - da werden über Taktzyklen die Ausgänge abgeschaltet.


----------



## MarkusP (4 November 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Impulszeit = Regeldifferenz [°C] * Zeitfaktor [s/°C]
> Die Pausenzeit ist fix, und bildet grob die Totzeit der Rohrleitung/Temperaturfühler.



Hallo Manuel,

kannst Du mir ev. Richtwerte für die Impulszeit und Pausenzeit geben, die Du so einstellst.
Die gesamte Laufzeit meines Mischers beträgt 120 s von 0-100%.
Ich habe Null Gefühl für eine Grund-Einstellung, mit denen ich einmal starten könnte.

Danke

Markus


----------



## JOHKU (6 November 2011)

Hallo,

ich gehe mal von einem PI Regler aus. 
1. Würde ich den P Anteil reduzieren bis die Schwingungen verschwinden. 
2. Würde ich ein Totband von 1-2% einstellen (DEABW an FB42)

Gruß


----------



## emilio20 (5 Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Habe das selbe Problem 

Kann ich mit dem FB42 FB 43 einen Heizungsmischer regeln ? Es soll die Fussbodenheizung geregelt werden. Ölkesseltemperature z.b 45C° Vorlauftemperatur Fussbodenheizung 30C°


----------



## Blockmove (6 Dezember 2011)

Fußbodenheizung ist eine extrem träge Angelegenheit. Schau mal im OSCAT-Forum. Dort findest du einige interessante Lösungsansätze und Anleitungen zum Einstellen. Reicht vom einfachen PI-Regler bis hin zum selbstlernenden Regler.
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## emilio20 (6 Dezember 2011)

kannst du mir den link schicken für den selbst lernenden regler?


----------



## chwi (4 November 2012)

*Mischerregelung zu kaufen?*

Hallo zusammen,
wie im ganz oben stehenden Kommentar zu lesen, habe ich auch einen Stellantrieb für einen Mischer den ich ansteuern möchte.
Ansteuerung1:  wärmer
Ansteuerung 2: kälter
Ich hab das Thema schön mal theoretisch durchüberlegt und bin auf ähnliche Probleme gestoßen. (ständiges Auf- und zu des Mischer-Stellglieds)

Im Gegensatz zu Euch Profis, werde ich in meinem Keller für dieses Projekt keine SPS einsetzen. Ich bin eher an einer  'Allerweltslösung'  von der Stange interessiert.

Schön wäre es, wenn es sowas aussentemperaturgeführt gäbe.
Der ultimative Clou: wenn man seine Steuerung noch per LAN / WLAN einstellen könnte....

Oder gibts den heutzutage Nichts mit Tablet-APP, das mir die Steuerung erledigt??!!!

(Die letzten Punkte sind eher Zukunftsmusik, oder??)

Vielen Dank für Eure kostbare Zeit.

CHWI


Wer weiss, wo es eine gute und den Preis werte Regelung käuflich zu erwerben ist.


----------



## tnt369 (4 November 2012)

evtl. wäre der loxone-miniserver da was für dich...
http://www.loxone.com/Pages/de/produkte/Miniserver/Miniserver.aspx
gut, das ding kann noch eine ganze menge mehr.
aber die gewünschten funktionen (außentempgeführt, lan-steuerung ...) sind damit abgedeckt.


----------



## chwi (4 November 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und Info.

Das ist ggf. die High-End-Lösung der Zukunft. (ich dachte, dass es sowas noch gar nicht gibt..)

Weisst Du vielleicht etwas Einfacheres?
2 Schaltkontakte für:   wärmer / kälter

Fühler für Außentemperatur
Fühler für Vorlauftemperatur

Ansonsten die Standard-Funktionen.
Zeit / Temperatur-Einstellung ... Wochentag, Wochenende, ...
(wie ggf. bei einer std. - Heizungssteuerung enthalten)

Gäbe es hier noch eine Empfehlung des Experten?

Vielen Dank für die Bemühungen im Voraus.

CHWI


----------



## mariob (5 November 2012)

Hallo,
Du, hier ist kein HLK Forum, der Kollege würde Dir antworten wir sind keine Eheberatung. Schaue mal zu diesem Problem in das Forum vom Haustechnikdialog. Ansonsten UVR1611 von der Technischen Alternative, das ist eine auf Heizungssachen spezialisierte SPS, geniales Teil.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ducati (5 November 2012)

Siemens SBT:

http://www.industry.siemens.de/buil...iten/automationsstationen-und-hlk-regler.aspx

ansonsten gibts auch noch genügend andere: R+S, Saia, Samson, K+P, Priva...

etwas Preiswertes kann Dir sicher auch der Heizungsbauer um die Ecke besorgen...

Gruß.


----------

